# MHH - Majestic Horizon Holdings



## System (5 December 2016)

Majestic Horizon Holdings is a newly formed Australian public company that has been incorporated for the purpose of becoming the listed holding company for the companies that form part of the SOL Group.  

The SOL Group is in the business of providing specialist engineering equipment and services to the upstream oil and gas industry.  

It is anticipated that MHH will list on the ASX during December 2016.

http://www.majestichh.com.au


----------

